# So big now!



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Can't believe how big Vincent has got, where has my teeny little pup gone?



















Yes....those are a pair of boxers he is playing with!  he has a thing with pants and socks....









The day we got him


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Bless him he's grown loads!! He's gorgeous small or large though!!

Love the boxers!! Betty used to be a knicker theif when she was little and still loves socks!!

X


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

aww he is getting all grown up.

Love the boxers in the picture  ha ha they do love our underwear!!!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Oh I love little Vincent so much! :love-eyes: 

Is he fully grown now?


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Ah Vincent is such a cutie. They do grow so quick. Nacho used to fit through the banisters completely, he now can't get his head even halfway through. What I love though is they are still just as cute as adults as they are when they're pups! Cockapoos just don't lose that 'ahhh' factor!


----------



## calli.h (Aug 29, 2011)

Ruth he is a total cutie big or small, we were just saying the same about Arthur who is 6 months now and has just got really big. We look at him in the garden and remember when he couldnt jump down the step or back up it to get into the house! But I agree Susie they are just as adorable when they grow which is one of the reasons we chose a cockapoo as all pups have that cute factor but some dont keep it as well as the poos when they grow up! How much do yours weigh by the way as I was shocked when I weighed Arthur and he was over 20lb - hes doesnt look overweight and you can feel his ribs and see his waist?


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

He is almost 10kg now! craaaazy 

Turi, I don't know if he is! But I don't think he'll get too much bigger. MOst people here said their 'Poos stopped growing up at about 6 months, and then stopped completely at 10 months. So might still have a bit more to go!


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Rufini said:


> He is almost 10kg now! craaaazy
> 
> Turi, I don't know if he is! But I don't think he'll get too much bigger. MOst people here said their 'Poos stopped growing up at about 6 months, and then stopped completely at 10 months. So might still have a bit more to go!


You don't want him to get tooooo big. What are you feeding him Ruth? Spinach?!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lovely update .. wow Vincent has grown so much ... 

My Picnic is 5 months old tomorrow .. and she is huge now ... she is only 1 inch shorter than Honey


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Can't believe Picnic is five months... it seems like yesterday that you brought her home!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Turi said:


> Can't believe Picnic is five months... it seems like yesterday that you brought her home!


I know .. times flys in a cockapoo world Turi .. she is huge now and such a lovely pup ...


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

I can't believe she's nearly the same size as Honey at five months. I wonder how much bigger she'll get... ?


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

Turi said:


> You don't want him to get tooooo big. What are you feeding him Ruth? Spinach?!


I seriously don't know! he's has a good appitite, but is actually eating less that the 'recommended' on the pack (Wainwrights)!
PLUS he was the runt of the litter, goodness knows how big his brothers and sisters are!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Wow 10kg Vincent .. just a strapping young lad  

Picnic weighed 8.1 kg today


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady is full grown, and at the vets advice has gained some weight ( wish I could be so lucky as to have a doctor tell me I need to gain weight lol) so she now weighs at a year and 4 months a whoping 7.7kg. lol. skinny thing she is.


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Cute!!! We weighed Cara on Sunday ... 10.8kg ...... Derek took her for a mud fun walk today, put her coat on ..... It doesn't fit ..... Again!!!!

Your right where have our little babies gone. Can't wait for next meet so they can play together xx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Betty really is a little one as she's 21 months today and still only 5.2kg!!! No wonder people still think she's a puppy!!!

It's amazing how quick these puppies grow isn't it. 

x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Vincent looks fab, he really is gorgeous! 

I can't believe Picnic is 5 months either! Doesn't time fly?!


----------

